# Whirling disease



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Two dead bloodfins, one dying Gold Nugget pleco, and another bloodfin showing signs. They will "whirl" erratically around the tank before coming to rest on the bottom at odd angles. As the ailment progresses, the fish slow and die.

Whirling disease is found here in Utah in young wild fish and can be introduced through food. The sources I've read say it is always fatal, and that if I have it I need to dispose of everything, including all the plants, substrate, etc. and bleach the bejeesus out of everything else. I dose dry fertz, do a 33% PWC weekly, and feed a mix of frozen blood worms and flake food. Throwing the blood worms and brine shrimp out as we speak.

Is my tank doomed? Sorry, I'm kinda a wreck right now. If anyone knows anything like a treatment that I can use please tell me, otherwise it's Everclear euthanization for everything


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have never heard of a treatment that works. It affects the swim bladder, the brain and everything. The only thing you might try is maybe some antibiotic. You will probably have to get it from the vet, and it will kill your bacteria but if it helps!

So sorry about this. It's a sad situation. I know of one other person that their tank got this and he had some high dollar fish in the tank and it was a 125 gal.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow! I've never heard of this disease before! 

I'm so sorry that you're dealing with it! I hope you can get some anitbiotics (like Susan suggested) and it helps! (I'd be tempted to get rid of all fish showing signs and cross my fingers before getting rid of everything... you never know right!?)


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Status Update

Lost an Amano shrimp, and can't find my other Amano nor the Pleco, but it seems the casualties have stopped. Other tanks seem fine. Going to test my water parameters on Sunday and I'll let you guys know.

Holding my breath for now.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Good luck,hope it all settles down for you.

Will be waiting for an update on sunday.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Status update:

The casualties have ceased. Here's the water testing results before and after 50% partial water changes:

29 gallon:
Before PWC
0.25 ppm ammonia (false reading)
0 ppm nitrite
0 ppm nitrate
pH 7.2

After PWC:
0.25 ppm ammonia
0 ppm nitrite
20 ppm nitrate
pH 7.4

10 gallon:
Before PWC:
0.25 ppm ammonia
0 ppm nitrite
10 ppm nitrate
pH 7.8

After PWC:
0.25 ppm ammonia
0 ppm nitrite
20 ppm nitrate
pH 7.4

1.5 gallon:
Before PWC:
0.25 ppm ammonia
0 ppm nitrite
10 ppm nitrate
pH 7.4

After PWC:
0.25 ppm ammonia
0 ppm nitrite
20 ppm nitrate
pH 7.4

Don't have KH and GH testing kits anymore (left them at a friend-but-no-longer's house), and didn't test for copper or iron.


----------

